# iphone trail making app?



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm looking for a iphone app that doesn't require data service. I want to go on my local trail and map out a trail while I'm riding using the gps in the iphone. something that will just draw a line on the screen as I'm going.


----------



## leaguerider (Sep 6, 2010)

Motion X will do that and will allow you to download a topo map when you have service and then look at it when you don't have cell service. Seems like the math that they are doing for the GPS signal gets better and better.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

> Seems like the math that they are doing for the GPS signal gets better and better.


The iphone sucks as a GPS. In a recent test, some guys tried an iphone against a couple Garmins and a Delorme pn-40. The three dedicated gpses were pretty close, and each of them had at least one occasion where it had coordinates closer than the other two. The iphone performed consistently worse.



> I'm looking for a iphone app that doesn't require data service. I want to go on my local trail and map out a trail while I'm riding using the gps in the iphone. something that will just draw a line on the screen as I'm going.


if all you want to do is have the thing record your progress and draw a line, you don't NEED a map for that. The GPS on an iphone works independently of cell service. Not that it works exceptionally well, but it works. Many apps let you cache maps on the device, but you have to view them when you have data service if you want them later on. and you have to view all the zoom levels you think you'll need in the field. it's not a very good system, but it's what's available. there are some folks trying to make a better system, but there have not been reviews in here about those attempts.


----------



## leaguerider (Sep 6, 2010)

The iPhone 4 seems to be doing a much better job than the iPhone 3G. Other people seem to be seconding that observation.
Not sure I would try to use it for targeting a missile but seems to be good enough.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

if you are willing to be an average of 20ft off, up to more than 50ft for a single point, then there's not much I can say. but that error for a single point gets compounded when you're following a track.

I just think that nowadays, that's unacceptable. that's the kind of accuracy you expected before selective availability was turned off 10yrs ago.

http://geocachingpodcast.com/a-first-look-at-gpsmap-62st-and-oregon-450-accuracy/


----------



## leaguerider (Sep 6, 2010)

Those error rates you are quoting are for the iPhone 3GS. The iPhone 4 is doing 
much better. Even so with the older iPhone 3G those error rates were acceptable, 
they were more than made up for with the better user interface and the one less
thing to carry or worry about charging.

And it plays tunes while I zoom downhill and it takes 1/2 way acceptable photos and 
movies.

And, I can see it in the sunlight which is more than I can say about my last Garmen
touch screen GPS. Worst user interface ever. That was $500 or so dollars down the
drain. I would sell it for $50 now just to be rid of it.

Shoot I can even email the track back to my self so I can plot it on the laptop.
No cables to connect.

I'll bet you Garmen is running scared right now. its going to be hard to justify a
dedicated GPS unit except for surveying and dedicated hobbyist.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Garmin has thrown their lot in with Android and ASUS for the smartphone app crowd like yourself.

I doubt they're scared of anything.

I'm using an Oregon 450 and have no trouble viewing the screen in sunlight, and I find the UI makes sense.

A phone is a backup safety device. I'm not going to rely on it for music, phone, AND my GPS so I can have no battery left in case I need a phone.

Thank you, but it makes more sense for the phone to be a separate device that is kept off and packed away so it's dry and protected from crashes in case I need it for a medivac or a tow at the trailhead.


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

leaguerider said:


> I'll bet you Garmen is running scared right now. its going to be hard to justify a dedicated GPS unit except for surveying and dedicated hobbyist.


Spoken like a true novice...

Try that iPhone GPS under the canopy of a damp redwood forest and then see if you might want to reconsider that statement.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

any other iphone apps you guys recommend? the motion X app seems not so good.


----------



## leaguerider (Sep 6, 2010)

No, I have been through lots of dedicated GPS units. The iPhone 4 is kicking their ass even in tall redwood forests. 
Sorry you guys just don't know what current tech is doing right now.
Time for you to get better jobs so you can buy the current toys.


----------



## leaguerider (Sep 6, 2010)

Others I have tried but am not using are;
iHikeGPS
GPS tracker
Topos2Go


----------



## WetWork (Sep 3, 2010)

leaguerider said:


> No, I have been through lots of dedicated GPS units. The iPhone 4 is kicking their ass even in tall redwood forests.
> Sorry you guys just don't know what current tech is doing right now.
> Time for you to get better jobs so you can buy the current toys.


Funny that this is my first post, but I couldn't let this statement slip by. :nono: I'm a hiker/geocacher and just now getting my feet wet with MTB. I own both an IPhone 4 and a Garmin Oregon 550t and I can confirm that the dedicated handhelds such as the Oregon have a better GPS chipset, the STM Cartesio (ST2062) and are more accurate than the iPhone 4 which uses a Broadcom BCM4750 chipset. While it is true that the iPhone 4 is an improvement over the IPhones 3GS which uses the Broadcom Hammerhead II chipset, it can't compare to a dedicated handheld.

Garmin bike mount and a 2011 Trek 6000 on order.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

WetWork said:


> Funny that this is my first post, but I couldn't let this statement slip by. :nono: I'm a hiker/geocacher and just now getting my feet wet with MTB. I own both an IPhone 4 and a Garmin Oregon 550t and I can confirm that the dedicated handhelds such as the Oregon have a better GPS chipset, the STM Cartesio (ST2062) and are more accurate than the iPhone 4 which uses a Broadcom BCM4750 chipset. While it is true that the iPhone 4 is an improvement over the IPhones 3GS which uses the Broadcom Hammerhead II chipset, it can't compare to a dedicated handheld.
> 
> Garmin bike mount and a 2011 Trek 6000 on order.


congrats, are the 2010's gone?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

WetWork said:


> Funny that this is my first post, but I couldn't let this statement slip by. :nono: I'm a hiker/geocacher and just now getting my feet wet with MTB. I own both an IPhone 4 and a Garmin Oregon 550t and I can confirm that the dedicated handhelds such as the Oregon have a better GPS chipset, the STM Cartesio (ST2062) and are more accurate than the iPhone 4 which uses a Broadcom BCM4750 chipset. While it is true that the iPhone 4 is an improvement over the IPhones 3GS which uses the Broadcom Hammerhead II chipset, it can't compare to a dedicated handheld.
> 
> Garmin bike mount and a 2011 Trek 6000 on order.


well stated.


----------



## WetWork (Sep 3, 2010)

Gabe3 said:


> congrats, are the 2010's gone?


Thanks. I guess so. I needed a small frame and my LBS called distribution and there were no more black frames (2010's) left. I would imagine entry level/rec MTB models move quicker and the 15.5 frames are probably mfg'd in smaller quantities. Not that I would know any better but apparently they bumped the quality of some of the components up a notch. Not sure if the price was increased as well.

I should be picking mine up tomorrow. I 'm pretty excited. The last bike I owned was one of the first Trek Hybrids. Stolen about 16 years ago.

I'll be geocaching via bike this weekend. I'll be sure to give some of the iPhone trail related apps a try.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

WetWork said:


> Thanks. I guess so. I needed a small frame and my LBS called distribution and there were no more black frames (2010's) left. I would imagine entry level/rec MTB models move quicker and the 15.5 frames are probably mfg'd in smaller quantities. Not that I would know any better but apparently they bumped the quality of some of the components up a notch. Not sure if the price was increased as well.
> 
> I should be picking mine up tomorrow. I 'm pretty excited. The last bike I owned was one of the first Trek Hybrids. Stolen about 16 years ago.
> 
> I'll be geocaching via bike this weekend. I'll be sure to give some of the iPhone trail related apps a try.


please do. if you can, try them with data service off.


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm using "Trails - GPS Tracker" with my iPhone 3G. It's OK, but when recording a waypoint every 60 seconds it can drain the battery in under four hours from fully charged. It is configurable for more or less data points, and most of my rides are 1-2 hours so it's fine for me. I get to carry one device and when I'm done I can upload directly to www.everytrail.com, among other options, or email the map to myself.

I'd prefer to have the best accuracy possible so I'd get not only more accurate routes but improved recording of elevation, my top speed and average speed, etc. But I have priorities that interfere - bike upgrades, winter gear, other hobbies...

What really pisses me off is that I own a Garmin nuvi 350 GPS that is supposed to be portable (internal, rechargeable battery) but the damn thing doesn't record maps.

Fred


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

a nuvi is a terrible choice for taking into the field. the nuvi 500 is slightly better since it's waterproof, but it still has terrible battery life compared to a handheld (which can get upwards of 20hrs of constant on use on a single set of batteries, depending on model).

The nuvis were really only intended to be portable enough to get you around town if you had to park somewhere distant from your actual destination.


----------



## spooon (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok, I know this is not free but already someone use this one? iBike Dash I stand before buying a phone, but not sure what to buy. My main purpose (after comfortable basic use/features) record my ride with my cell phone. I am living in Europe, therefor I can buy Nokia, SonyEriccson phones cheaper like iPhone. I heard things about Nokia they runing well any conditions, the gps maps are completely free, has a great support at Sports Tracker but my personal favorite is SonyEriccson Xpheria (bigger screen, better image recording, photo). I have found few great apps for this phone too like SportstrackliveThere is someone who use or heard about something about SonyEriccson Xpheria as a Gps tracking device?


----------



## crimecrusher (Feb 27, 2009)

I've good luck with cyclemeter app


----------



## Hoodrider (Sep 13, 2010)

I use Cyclemeter on my iPhone as well. My wife likes that it sends twitter updates to an account she can watch to ensure that I'm still moving (not moving = bad).

Here is a ride from last weekend to you can see what it looks like in a few formats:

Google Earth:
http://share.abvio.com/c714/c69c/4c7a/ca41/Cyclemeter-Cycle-20101016-1613.kml

Google Map:
***********/affzE9


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

There is map my ride. Recently got an iphone 4 to replace my 3G. GPS accuracy is much improved. I'm no GPS guru or even care to be. If I were Garmin, i would at least be keeping a close watch on the smart phone market... Pretty sure GPS tracking is low on the priority list for these devices yet i'm quite sure they've stolen at least SOME of the market share. 

BTW, mapmyride seems pretty good...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Jwind said:


> There is map my ride. Recently got an iphone 4 to replace my 3G. GPS accuracy is much improved. I'm no GPS guru or even care to be. If I were Garmin, i would at least be keeping a close watch on the smart phone market... Pretty sure GPS tracking is low on the priority list for these devices yet i'm quite sure they've stolen at least SOME of the market share.
> 
> BTW, mapmyride seems pretty good...


Garmin is exiting the hardware market, but seems to be content providing navigation to ASUS for its phones. Garmin has its strategy.


----------

